# B5 vs. B5.5 Passat 2.8. Are heads the same?



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

I am rebuilding a 2001 B5.5 2.8 after a timing belt snapping and want to throw on good heads from a 1999 Passat. Are the ports sizes the same?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, I believe they are.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

nebone18 said:


> I am rebuilding a 2001 B5.5 2.8 after a timing belt snapping and want to throw on good heads from a 1999 Passat. Are the ports sizes the same?


 Yes. AHA and ATQ heads are interchangeable. 

I'm confused though, it says you have an '01.5 A4. :headscratch:


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

To add to this thread, a 99 V6 2.8 was swapped into a 2002 2.8. 2002 harness and sensors were retained. Just heads and block was swapped. Works great.


----------

